# Wärmeleitpads wiederverwendbar?



## GrimReaper1908 (17. Januar 2012)

*Wärmeleitpads wiederverwendbar?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten eine HD6970 gegönnt um meine HD4890 Toxic in Rente zu schicken. Ich möchte die alte Karte aber gerne behalten, etwa als Ersatz für defekte Teile oder Ähnliches. Weil die Karte schon arg zugestaubt war hab ich mich dazu entschlossen, die mal ordentlich zu reinigen. Da die Plastikverkleidung von der Rückseite des Kühlers aus verschraubt ist musste ich diesen natürlich abmontieren.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Der RAM der Karte war über Wärmeleitpads mit dem Kühlkörper verbunden (so Dinger die so ähnlich sind wie Kaugummi bevor man es kaut). Mir ist absolut klar, dass ich die Wärmeleitpaste neu auftragen muss, aber wie schaut es mit den Pads aus? Kann man die mehrfach verwenden? Ich habe nämlich nirgends solche Pads zum Kaufen gefunden..

Viele Grüße
GrimReaper1908


----------



## MClolwut (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads wiederverwendbar?*

Also ich würde die nicht wiederverwenden, sondern dann eher zu Wärmeleitpaste greifen. Achja, Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads wiederverwendbar?*

Wärmeleitpaste kann ich nicht benutzen, da zwischen Kühler und RAM ohne die Pads ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Spalt ist


----------



## Abductee (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads wiederverwendbar?*

ich hab die hier und bin damit sehr zufrieden:
Phobya Wärmeleitpad Ultra 5W/mk 1 mm für ramplex: Amazon.de: Elektronik
1mm
Phobya Wärmeleitpad Ultra 5W/mk 1,5 mm für ramplex: Amazon.de: Elektronik
1,5mm

wiederverwendbar sind die pads nur wenn sie noch nicht hart geworden sind.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads wiederverwendbar?*

Danke sowas hab ich gesucht!
Die aktuellen sind aber noch weich wie Butter also sollte da einer Wiederverwertung nichts im Wege stehen, ja?


----------



## MClolwut (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads wiederverwendbar?*

Ja, so wie Abductee es auch sagte.  Ich hoffe aber, dass die nicht dreckig sind bzw. Staub gefangen haben. 
PS: Das mit dem Spalt wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Research (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads wiederverwendbar?*

Kauf dir sicherheitshalber die neuen. Vorher alles mit Reinigungsalkohol säubern. Nicht das frische Pad.


----------



## Wertzius (17. Januar 2012)

Ich würde sie nicht wiederverwenden. Dafür sind sie einfach nicht ausgelegt. Niemand benutzt Motoröl nochmal, nur weils ja immernoch flüssig ist. Keiner kann dir garantieren, das die Dinger immernoch so leitfähig sind wie am Anfang, geschweige denn vor dem Abziehen. Hast du sie mit den Fingern amgefasst? Dann kannst es sowieso vergessen.


----------

